# Current USA Satellite LED+



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just had a quick question. Does anyone know where I can get the Satellite LED+ light by Current USA that isn't ridiculously overpriced?

Most American retailers sell the light in the $90-$100 range, but Big Al's is the only Canadian retailer I can find for it and they're asking $199.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a new light fixture from Current USA, it's by their high end brand "Ecoxotic". Wait a bit and I'm sure the Sat+ will drop in price.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

What size were you looking for? Pets and Ponds sells it from $109.99 to $199.99 depending on size.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> There is a new light fixture from Current USA, it's by their high end brand "Ecoxotic". Wait a bit and I'm sure the Sat+ will drop in price.


Thank you for the tip! Hopefully it will drop in price, I'm skeptical, though. 



Mykuhl said:


> What size were you looking for? Pets and Ponds sells it from $109.99 to $199.99 depending on size.


I was wanting the 36" version of the light. In the US, its priced at $99, but P&P has it the cheapest in Canada at $168.

I may just have to bite the bullet and pay the price.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

since you are in london this may still be a cheaper option

http://www.cbiusa.com/

send it there and go drive and get it for 6 bucks. Factor in gas and what not and you are probably ahead of the game if you don't mind driving over to get it. Plus you could order other stuff to bring back too....


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.

I don't drive, so I just went ahead and ordered it from Pets&Ponds.

Came in today!


----------



## kdon (Jul 2, 2014)

Bercey said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys.
> 
> I don't drive, so I just went ahead and ordered it from Pets&Ponds.
> 
> Came in today!


Little late but the 36` - 48` Satellite LED Plus (one with the remote) I could have gotten you for $175 plus tax. What was pets and ponds selling them for

The regular Satellite LED is much cheaper(only $71) but its kinda fun having the remote. I have two 3`on my 120 gallon for just the lighting effect. I got 2 Aquatop LEDs on discount to try them out on just some crypts and anubis. So far so good considering im not using CO2


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

dr foster and smith


----------

